# The McCain bill...



## GouRonin (Mar 16, 2003)

Do you think Senator McCain's bill to regulate boxing is good or bad and why?


----------



## Rich Parsons (Mar 16, 2003)

I do not like Senator McCain, so any legislation he poses I oppose under principal.  


BTW Gou got a link to the proposed Legislation?


----------



## GouRonin (Mar 16, 2003)

As much as I would like to, each site that has it has their own slant on it. If you really want to know what it is I am afraid to be fair I should let people do a search on www.google.com or something.


----------



## cali_tkdbruin (Mar 17, 2003)

Sen. Mc Cain (Rep., AZ) is okay, he has good intentions.  
From what I've heard and read the legislation is a step in the right direction. It sounds like a good plan to regulate the sweet science in a more consistent manner instead of everyone having their own various rules and regs.


----------

